# Need help with my Novak GTB



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

I recently started racing offroad at a local indoor hard surface track, and I got a new in the package Novak GTB 2 (not the one with x-drive) and installed in my Losi xxx-sct, which I got new as a roller. My problem and why I need help is it doesn't always run when I pull the throttle on my radio an older Spektrum DX3.0, the LED lights up with the green, only if I hand spin or nudge the truck it will go. It sorta like when a brushed motor would have a brush hung due to a bad spring., I've checked all wiring and made sure everything was solder cleanly, ( been racing for 25 plus yrs). I've installed 3 Novak ss motors 2 17.5 and a 13.5 and even a Losi 17.5 Xcelorin motor brushless.. 

Any ideas anyone. I really like the the GTB 2, I have one in my pan car and it works flawlessly, so why am I having problems with my newer one. Could I have settings jacked up wrong in my radio? Trying to figure this out, Help!!


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

2 things to try. 1) use a diferent sensor wire. 2) check your radio settings and be sure the endpoints are set to max and then reset the ESC so it knows the new setting. With that done rebind your receiver.


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

FishRC said:


> 2 things to try. 1) use a diferent sensor wire. 2) check your radio settings and be sure the endpoints are set to max and then reset the ESC so it knows the new setting. With that done rebind your receiver.


Ok, Don't Laugh, End points on the radio, are you referring to the EPA settings if so they have been maxed out. My EXP is neutral , but then I have a MIX, a throttle Dead Ban setting. I just have the one sensor wire , with the Losi Xcelorin 17.5 motor, I was about to change and install one of my Novak 17.5ss motors to see if there was a differents..


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*To Soon?*

How soon are you pulling the trigger after turning on the system, most speedo's now a days need a couple seconds before the throttle will work. They usually PLAY A TUNE, BLINK a COUPLE LIGHTS, then they will operate normally..Put another piece of 2 sided tape between the speedo and the chassis and for that matter do the receiver too. Sometimes the instructions advise this for better reception - less chassis interference...These are a few ideas I have..hope one of them helps:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

i had that problem too. but this was when i was running 1cell had to use reciever pack.
try doing the one touch think again and then set all the other stuff you want. 
i belive it has to do when you run lipo to low


----------

